# The War Wagon Chronicles



## Kodiak Kid (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JRM (May 19, 2022)

Careful, you'll end up like I did!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 19, 2022)

JRM said:


> Careful, you'll end up like I did!
> 
> View attachment 989188


I built the trailer myself and used drill stem for an axel, so it's preety skookem. Also, dead dry Spruce is pretty light compared to hard woods. However, your right. I may push it to far one day. Only time will tell!


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2022)

The so called axle under mine may as well have been tubing. I replaced with 1" sch 40 and drove B7 all thread thru the center. Now the weak point is the tongue


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 19, 2022)

Good fix I've been hauling fire wood out of the brush for 25+ years with a Honda TRX 400. Ive had three of them and haven't broken a hitch yet. My friends on their big 700 Grizzlies and 800 sportsman are always breaking and welding on thier hitches! Looks like in your picture your roll'n on a Honda too. Your trailer toung may be the weakest part of your trailer, but you'll have to give the hitch on your wheeler hell before it breaks! Hauling fire wood is pretty much just a fun hobby for me. I use to cut timber for a living on an industrial scale in logging camps, but I'm starting to faze out of it. However, I still love running power saws and cutting snags for firewood. I feed three wood stoves on my property and also supply a few elders in my small rural community with fire wood as well. So cutting patches of standing dead is a fun hobby that keeps me busy and my cutting skills honed and my wood trailer over loaded! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2022)

Well, I built the hitch on the wheeler so if it breaks I probably have much bigger problems! I've had this Honda since 2006 - its a 2005 Rincon. 5k+ miles of firewood cutting, lawn rolling and snow plowing fun. It's been used hard but taken care of and knock on wood never left me stranded. I snagged a set of wheels and tires from a buddies side by side that he totaled. A little too much bling bling for me but the price was right, and they wear like iron being on a lighter machine.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 21, 2022)

Butt rounds off five different spruce snaggs.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 23, 2022)

With some help from the Mrs. I was able to haul with two wheeler's today


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

Go with WAR WAGONS!!!

A friend had a M715 Kaiser military PU "1 1/4 ton", w/straight up sides, we stacked whole bed 1-2' higher than the cab an the springs didn't even know it. Not as nice as this one, but had original 230 OHC 6.




I've got an M332 ammo carrier trailer you can't overload, has 20" wheels same as deuce + 1/2, too big for small farm tractors....looks like this:


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 23, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Go with WAR WAGONS!!!
> 
> A friend had a M715 Kaiser military PU "1 1/4 ton", w/straight up sides, we stacked whole bed 1-2' higher than the cab an the springs didn't even know it. Not as nice as this one, but had original 230 OHC 6.
> 
> ...


Yeahhha!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 24, 2022)

How I load big rounds on the War Wagon.

First, I dump the bed up and use my hookaroon to position a round flat on the ground up against the tail gate as a step to roll rounds on and into the bed. Then I roll a couple of the smaller big rounds on first. Then I always try to load the biggest rounds in the load forward, so the bed dumps back down easier!

Second, I dump the bed back up and use my hookaroon and/or peavy to position the first step back from the tail gate a bit, and another round flat on top of the first up against the tail gate for a second step. Then roll the last two on top.  These two are usually the smallest of the big six round load. 

Then I use my peavy as a deadman and the hookaroon as a support member while I notch the rounds for ratchet straps and while I also strap down the load.

After I secure the first strap good and tight. I stow the log tools in the bed with the load. 

Then I secure remaining straps and stow and secure saw on either the load or in the dog box on wheeler.
Then start truck'n on down the line...
Loading a big six round load can be either easier or harder than it seems considering these rounds sometimes weigh in at 200 plus pounds! A hookaroon plays a big part in moving rounds for loading. It's a must have tool! If I had to choose between the hookaroon or peavy. I'll take the hookaroon every time!
Hope you enjoyed the pictures and comments. Until next time....

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JRM (May 24, 2022)

Like stacking dynamite!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 25, 2022)

There is several ways to secure different size loads, or loads with multiple size rounds in the load. On the "War Wagon!"


----------



## JRM (May 25, 2022)

I think you just need a bigger wagon! 

I have intentions on building a small 4 wheeled cart. About the width of the atv and maybe 6 -7 ft long with at least one floating axles to cope with uneven terrain.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 25, 2022)

JRM said:


> I think you just need a bigger wagon!
> 
> I have intentions on building a small 4 wheeled cart. About the width of the atv and maybe 6 -7 ft long with at least one floating axles to cope with uneven terrain.


 Never! The War Wagon can handle it, and must keep on truck'n!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

A few more loads for the War Wagon arcives!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

Winter time with the War Wagon.


----------



## JRM (May 27, 2022)

No seasoning required! What kind of wood is that big log? Im guessing you guys dont have much for hardwood up there?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

All the fire wood I cut is standing dead Sitka Spruce. Not much for hard wood at all except Alder, and our alder is more like a bush than a tree with the absolute biggest being 6" at the base. 

Yes, these Spruce snags are already seasoned dry, ready to burn! That's why I like them so much!


----------



## Mad Professor (May 27, 2022)

What killed all the spruce?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> What killed all the spruce?


5000 acer forest fire.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 30, 2022)

In the backyard at night shortly after recovering a load after tipping the trailer on it's side last winter. The only load I've ever tipped over and had to reload! 




A load of small Yellow Cedar and Red Cedar beach logs for milling into interior siding for my "Banya" (sauna). Milling beach logs is hard on power head's, bar's, and chain's!  Due to all the sand in the wood! Once the logs are milled into cants. It's smooth sailing!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 26, 2022)

Another one for the Archives. 
Four round load. I weighed the quarters. Each round averages 220lbs.



You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## bryannewton (Nov 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 989185


What size 4wheeler is that


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 27, 2022)

bryannewton said:


> What size 4wheeler is that


2010 Honda TRX 420 4X4 Rancher. Bare bones basic model.

I'm sure its hauled well over 100 loads of rounds and split wood. Some of them towed behind the splitter behind the 4wheeler.  


You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

Had to chain up the rears on "War Wagon" fir the winter.
View attachment VID_20221203_161151787~2.mp4




You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## JRM (Dec 4, 2022)

When the pups wearin' a coat it must be cold!


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 4, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Had to chain up the rears on "War Wagon" fir the winter.
> View attachment 1037452
> View attachment 1037450
> View attachment 1037451
> ...


Killer last pic with sunset KK


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Killer last pic with sunset KK


Right on! Right on! Glad tou like it!


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 4, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Right on! Right on! Glad tou like it!


Doggies rule


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Doggies rule


Yes they do!  Especially when they listen and love ya back!


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 4, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes they do!  Especially when they listen and love ya back!


Definitely


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Definitely



Looks like a Border Collie or Border Collie cross. No? 

Mines a Heeler/Aussie Shepherd cross.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 4, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like a Border Collie or Border Collie cross. No?
> 
> Mines a Heeler/Aussie Shepherd cross.


The Heeler/Aussie Cattle Dog cross is one of the best. I was just playing with mine


----------



## JRM (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Doggies rule



Sure do! 
Mine loves to bring presents all the time.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Definitely


He luvs to herd


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

JRM said:


> Sure do!
> Mine loves to bring presents all the time. View attachment 1037678


Wow, Is that a raccoon?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 4, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Definitely





Bill G said:


> The Heeler/Aussie Cattle Dog cross is one of the best. I was just playing with mine


Mine requires much attention and exercise. I
He loves to work cattle!


----------



## JRM (Dec 5, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow, Is that a raccoon?



Ground hog, although he has brought me coon too. And muskrat, beaver, chipmunk, squirrel. 
One of his favorite things to hunt is mice out of the wood pile. For a 90 lb dog he's incredibly fast. I've watched him go stride for stride with deer for short stretches (the length of my orchard). Once they hit the woods line it's all over, they lose him pretty quick.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 5, 2022)

War Wagon got three loads in yesterday. I firgot to get a picture of the first one fir the archives! 




You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## pasc1947 (Dec 5, 2022)

JRM said:


> Ground hog, although he has brought me coon too. And muskrat, beaver, chipmunk, squirrel.
> One of his favorite things to hunt is mice out of the wood pile. For a 90 lb dog he's incredibly fast. I've watched him go stride for stride with deer for short stretches (the length of my orchard). Once they hit the woods line it's all over, they lose him pretty quick.


Neighbor had a greyhound that I regularly clocked at 35. I had an old mutt who could also keep up with a deer on flat ground. Deer learned to play with him and would chase him back


----------



## Bill G (Dec 6, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Mine requires much attention and exercise. I
> He loves to work cattle!


That is the great thing about them and their nature. We had a Blue Heeler/Aussie cross. We got her as a pup from the Amish. She was one of the greatest dogs ever to me. She tried herding our cattle but we never worked with her enough. She was a family pet. We then got a purebred Red Heeler. It was a short coat, stockier stance dog that the Blue/Aussie cross. She was a big wimp. We got her fresh weaned as a pup also from what was supposed to be working parents. Well all she did was sleep on the couch. She was scared of the cows. Heck she could not figure out how to get through a fence. I make fun of her but I still loved her the same. They both had full lives but moved on to doggie heaven. My sons, wife and the doggies were gone so I had to get a new buddy. I did not want a pup as my wife did all the potty traning and she is gone. I searched and found a rescue. He is a "dukes mix". Honestly who truly knows with a rescue. He is part Heeler/Aussie/Border. His stature is a and coat is Heeler but coloring is a bit Border. He is without a doubt the most activity seeking dog i have every had. 

This is him last spring wanting to go *do something* while I was trying to film a Husky 2100 running


----------



## Bill G (Dec 6, 2022)

pasc1947 said:


> Neighbor had a greyhound that I regularly clocked at 35. I had an old mutt who could also keep up with a deer on flat ground. Deer learned to play with him and would chase him back


 Up where Iowa/Illinois/Wisconsin come together there used to be a Greyhound race track. Of course it was all about betting. Now that all three states have land based casinos I think the track is long gone just like the horse track here. Think about it. A dog chasing a wooden rabbit and folks betting on it


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 6, 2022)

I helped a neighbor get some wood today. He has a big powerful 800 twin that burns a drum of fuel a day. With big gnarly tires. It weights a ton and has a huge turning radius. His trailer axle is low to the ground witch causes it to hang up on objects in the trail. Also, his axle is narrow making it tippy when overloaded, and his box dosent dump! His trailer tires are skinny and narrow, giving the trailer no flotation in soft terrain. Therefore, all he really has between the wheeler and the trailer is a piece of s**t! 


"War Wagon"!!! There can be only one!

You ain't loaded, unless you're overloaded!


----------



## JRM (Dec 6, 2022)

Looks like you need to bring War Wagon to market for your fellow countrymen! 
Could probably make a good buck building, and selling them for others.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 6, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> I helped a neighbor get some wood today. He has a big powerful 800 twin that burns a drum of fuel a day. With big gnarly tires. It weights a ton and has a huge turning radius. His trailer axle is low to the ground witch causes it to hang up on objects in the trail. Also, his axle is narrow making it tippy when overloaded, and his box dosent dump! His trailer tires are skinny and narrow, giving the trailer no flotation in soft terrain. Therefore, all he really has between the wheeler and the trailer is a piece of s**t!
> View attachment 1038172
> 
> "War Wagon"!!! There can be only one!
> ...


You know the saying KK , go big or go home !!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

What Honda's are you running? I have had them my entire life. They are the best in my book PERIOD


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

A


Bill G said:


> What Honda's are you running? I have had them my entire life. They are the best in my book PERIOD


I have two 2010 TRX 420 Rancher 4X4's. One Is STIHL very much in like new condition. With very low hours. Both are garage kept. Before those. I had a 1998 TRX 400 Foreman 4X4. Before that I had an old school original 1989 TRX 300 4X4. The Honda work quad that started it all, but I think the first TRX 300 came out in 1986. All I've ever run for the past 30 years as far as wheelers go is Honda. Your right. The best fourwheeler PERIOD! May not be the biggest or the fastest, but they are the best! I've never seen another make of 4wheeler out last a Honda of the same year!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

Day before Yesterdays load and actually pretty weak sauce fir a "WW" load!


Yesterday afternoon's load. 


Now that's more "WW" style!

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> A
> I have two 2010 TRX 420 Rancher 4X4's. One Is STIHL very much in like new condition. With very low hours. Both are garage kept. Before those. I had a 1998 TRX 400 Foreman 4X4. Before that I had an old school original 1989 TRX 300 4X4. The Honda work quad that started it all, but I think the first TRX 300 came out in 1986. All I've ever run for the past 30 years as far as wheelers go is Honda. Your right. The best fourwheeler PERIOD! May not be the biggest or the fastest, but they are the best! I've never seen another make of 4wheeler out last a Honda of the same year!


1981 Started with a new 110 that we raced competitively on the flat tracks Yes that was a thing then
1982 Dad thought a new"Big Red 200E would slow me down....nope did may endo on that but never on track.
1984 200X chits tons of fun on the race track
1985 250R with DG head more chit tons on the race track
1985 and 1/2 TRX 250 first 4 wheeler....maturity set in STILL OWN
1986 Polaris Scrambler 3 wheeler (only 1600 made"
A long period of maturity and having kids
1999 Foreman still going
2006 Foreman still going
2006 Diesel Mule ( daily driver)
2012 Rancher runs like a champ
There are more I forgot ...chit all the Suzuki's.... still Honda is best of the best of the best just like Homelite is


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

Bill G said:


> 1981 Started with a new 110 that we raced competitively on the flat tracks Yes that was a thing then
> 1982 Dad thought a new"Big Red 200E would slow me down....nope did may endo on that but never on track.
> 1984 200X chits tons of fun on the race track
> 1985 250R with DG head more chit tons on the race track
> ...


Nice! I had a 200X at one time! I rallied that thing hard. My friends had Yamaha twin 350 Banshees. Even though that 200X couldn't keep up. I'd give'r hell try'n 
Remember the 350X? That was a beast of a trike! The 250R was fast on the track, but hard to keep the front end down on the trails. Especially when pulling hills. 
I've had a couple Banshees myself. Had the first 97 and 98 on the Island. Both brand new. I sold the 97 to buy my 98 TRX 400 4X4 
Ive been riding Dirt Bikes since second grade so the two stroke race quads didn't appeal to me that much at all. I didn't have the 98 Banshee long before I sold it as well. Actually, I traded it in on a Yamaha WR250. One of the best things I ever did!

Homelite STIHL the best?!?!  We'll save that argument fir another day!

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 7, 2022)

Just starting with a load of ironwood, i don’t have a pic of my 4x5 trailer unfortunately.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

When buying new I would never even consider anything but Honda.


Kodiak Kid said:


> ................Homelite STIHL the best?!?!  We'll save that argument fir another day!
> 
> You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


In their day but sadly Homelite's day ended decades ago.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

Bill G said:


> When buying new I would never even consider anything but Honda.
> 
> Even used!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> View attachment 1038646
> 
> Just starting with a load of ironwood, i don’t have a pic of my 4x5 trailer unfortunately.


Yeah, that trailer dose you no justice!  Nice ride though!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

That is a sweet machine! How well does it go in deep snow? I assume a whole lot better than tires.


----------



## JRM (Dec 7, 2022)

My folks have a cabin in the Snowies. 
I'll never forget the first time I saw the Park Ranger's vehicle, a Chevy Tahoe on tracks. He rolled over a large snow pile pushed up from the plows and crossed a short meadow in knee deep snow like he was idling through a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 7, 2022)

She’s a 700 Diesel and with the tracks will go just about anywhere. The issue however is with the tracks on I can’t get it and my 4x5 trailer on my road trailer, hence the small yellow one. This bush is 8 miles from home. 
I usually start with this rig for a couple days felling and bucking logs before I bring up the tractor and skid them out.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> She’s a 700 Diesel and with the tracks will go just about anywhere. The issue however is with the tracks on I can’t get it and my 4x5 trailer on my road trailer, hence the small yellow one. This bush is 8 miles from home.
> I usually start with this rig for a couple days felling and bucking logs before I bring up the tractor and skid them out.


How well does she roll down the road/path? I am talking about a clean, packed area. I am just wondering how rough the ride is.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

JRM said:


> My folks have a cabin in the Snowies.
> I'll never forget the first time I saw the Park Ranger's vehicle, a Chevy Tahoe on tracks. He rolled over a large snow pile pushed up from the plows and crossed a short meadow in knee deep snow like he was idling through a Walmart parking lot.


I realize it is like comparing apples to lemons but I always wanted a Snorunner. The guys that actually used to have them say they were worthless on anything deep. I understand that was a much narrower track and ZERO comparison.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Dec 7, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> War Wagon got three loads in yesterday. I firgot to get a picture of the first one fir the archives! View attachment 1037836
> View attachment 1037838
> View attachment 1037837
> 
> ...


This is how I haul my fire wood


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 7, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> This is how I haul my fire wood


Oh yeah?! Interesting! That's pretty much how most people haul their wood. 

I use the "War Wagon" to haul mine! 



You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## tfp (Dec 7, 2022)

Damn I hope I remember this thread when i'm next out getting a load of wood with my friend with the property and diesel quad. I'll see if I can convince him to do a war wagon load! I might have to bring my oxy and welder because of our stupid heavy hardwoods


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 8, 2022)

tfp said:


> Damn I hope I remember this thread when i'm next out getting a load of wood with my friend with the property and diesel quad. I'll see if I can convince him to do a war wagon load! I might have to bring my oxy and welder because of our stupid heavy hardwoods


Yeah, I wouldn't try it with hard woods mate! Not a big load anyway. The load in that last picture is probably 1500lbs or more!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 8, 2022)

It’s actually very smooth, just takes more work turning in dry ground. My other 700 gasser has EPS, much easier to turn


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 9, 2022)

All of the same! 




"WAR WAGON!!!"

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

Load number Three from yesterdays stick. I didn't get a picture of load Two. One and Two were hauled yesterday.

Load Three



Load Four...


...hauled at sunset...

...and moonrise. 



Loading Five 


Last and least! Six, will be loaded, hauled and posted tomorrow!  

"WAR WAGON"!!!

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

It is none of my business but I am just wondering what type of ground you are cutting on. Is it ground you own?

Bill


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> It is none of my business but I am just wondering what type of ground you are cutting on. Is it ground you own?
> 
> Bill


No, not my land. Some public, Most private. However, the private land owners know I'm harvesting the standing dead and know that I think I have somewhat kind of an idea on how to hack a tree down.  I think!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> How well does she roll down the road/path? I am talking about a clean, packed area. I am just wondering how rough the ride is.


Runs very nice. The only thing that sucks is mud, it flies everywhere.


----------



## JRM (Dec 10, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Load number Three from yesterdays stick. I didn't get a picture of load Two. One and Two were hauled yesterday.
> 
> Load Three
> View attachment 1039288
> ...





Love the scenery! What body of water is that? 
When you gonna build war wagon 2.0 with an extra axle?


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, not my land. Some public, Most private. However, the private land owners know I'm harvesting the standing dead and know that I think I have somewhat kind of an idea on how to hack a tree down.  I think!


In no way whatsoever am I questioning you. It is just here on the public lands (very limited) we have a lot of dead that used to free game for cutting. They then "technically" said no. Now they are so far out of the game I think I could run the skidder down through there and take whatever dead i wanted. I do not need to because I have plenty of my own land but poop I hate to see 48'' Cottonwood logs just rotting.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> Runs very nice. The only thing that sucks is mud, it flies everywhere.


Do you run them year round?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

Load Six in Thursdays stick was a lost rotten cause, so I tipped another stick today and hauled out load One.


"WAR WAGON"

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

I wish my dog would sit that patiently.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> In no way whatsoever am I questioning you. It is just here on the public lands (very limited) we have a lot of dead that used to free game for cutting. They then "technically" said no. Now they are so far out of the game I think I could run the skidder down through there and take whatever dead i wanted. I do not need to because I have plenty of my own land but poop I hate to see 48'' Cottonwood logs just rotting.


Roger, I get it bud. No worries.
Yeah a lot of the snags in the stands I harvest are going to probably just rot away before they can be tipped and turned into fire wood.  Witch also is a shame. Considering the price of heating oil on the Island. I don't sell the wood. If I did sell it? I'd harvest it all much faster!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 10, 2022)

No, I take them off for summer. I only put them on one machine up north. We don’t get enough snow at home to need tracks. I just run chains down here.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger, I get it bud. No worries.
> Yeah a lot of the snags in the stands I harvest are going to probably just rot away before they can be tipped and turned into fire wood.  Witch also is a shame. Considering the price of heating oil on the Island. I don't sell the wood. If I did sell it? I'd harvest it all much faster!


It is amazing her what they have done with the public land. We do not have USFS at all. I am on the Mississippi River so the public land is all owned by the US Corp of Engineers. If I get a chance I will take some pics. It will boggle your mind the mismanagement they have done.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> No, I take them off for summer. I only put them on one machine up north. We don’t get enough snow at home to need tracks. I just run chains down here.


I figured you took them off but I do not know anything about them. As for chains they are a necessity here. I need to get mine on the Mule in a few days instead of waiting til I need them like normal


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> No, I take them off for summer. I only put them on one machine up north. We don’t get enough snow at home to need tracks. I just run chains down here.





Bill G said:


> I figured you took them off but I do not know anything about them. As for chains they are a necessity here. I need to get mine on the Mule in a few days instead of waiting til I need them like normal


I vote "Yes" on chains!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> I vote "Yes" on chains!


I got a funny story on them. I will try to post in a few minutes


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> I vote "Yes" on chains!


Last winter my brother called me up and asked if I wanted to go cut some logs. He said he had the skidder warming up. I said OK and told him to head on over. Well a bit later he rolls in and I start laughing at him. Now this is cold frozen weather. I laughed and asked him if he was missing something. He says what do you mean. I said well you aint no damm iron on her. He replied we will be fine. I laughed and said OK lets go. Now this is just Illinois but I am on the top of the Mississippi bluff. It is pretty steep. We headed down the timber over the bluff. He slipped and skidded a bit going down the road. We got to a flat spot and picked out some dead Ash. I put the first on on the ground and my nephew slides the skidder off in a ditch trying to get . My brother jumps in and gets the grapple on it . This is a little tree (maybe 30 inches)but he cannot move it. She just spins on the frozen ground. I finally convince him to just drop it. He says well I will run up the hill a ways and cable it up. Of course the skidder would not even drive itself back up the hill. We end up setting a winchline and it winched it self. Then turned around and winched the tree up. We eventually got the tree to the top about 2 hours later. When we got it to the top he looks at me and says......"I don't think we better try to get anymore" I laugh and say well no chit go put the iron on.

About 2-3 weeks later that skidder ended upside down in a ravine with 4 wheels in the air. He hung the iron after that


----------



## AmishKyle (Dec 11, 2022)

Had a war with a juniper today, two loads later its out back ready to be processed


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

No snow in Flagstaff yet? I thought it would be white.


----------



## AmishKyle (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> No snow in Flagstaff yet? I thought it would be white.


That was down in dewey near big bug. we have a little snow on the ground here, there is a big storm tonight that supposed to dump on us hopefully!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

AmishKyle said:


> That was down in dewey near big bug. we have a little snow on the ground here, there is a big storm tonight that supposed to dump on us hopefully!


That is what folks do not get. They hear Arizona or New Mexico and think warm desert. I remember a guy in Flagstaff sending me some pics of being snowed in. He said the great thing was drive down a bit...no snow....


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> This is how I haul my fire wood


Nice OVERLOAD!  Nice OVERLOAD!

You ain't loaded! Unless your OVERLOADED!!!.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> Love the scenery! What body of water is that?
> When you gonna build war wagon 2.0 with an extra axle?


Duel pivot axles?!?!  Hmmmmmmm!  Those along with a few other upgrades I have in mind.....
.

....'lve had a vision! I saw a War Wagon 2.0 In my future!  It was named "HELL WAGON"!!!....

...AAAHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Come on guys let's see some picks of a good ol fashioned "OVERLOAD"!!!

...Log truck, Pickup...
... "OVERLOADED" with..
..Wood, Rocks,...
....Gold, Feathers...
..Shoes, Socks...

...An "OVERLOADED"..
.. Unicycle, Bike...
...A merry go round...
... An "OVERLOADED" Anything...
.... Anything Around...

...An "OVERLOADED" child...
..girl or boy...
..NEVER an "OVERLOADED" gun...

...A GUNS NOT A TOY!!..

..An "OVERLOADED" car..
Squashed down to the rims...
..."OVERLOADED" hats..
. with "OVERLOADED" brims!...

...An "OVERLOADED" "WAR WAGON"...
..haul'n One GIANT round..
.Others have tried...
.....but the others weren't sound!..

.An "OVERLOADED" table...
..."OVERLOADED" with food..
..but don't eat it all!...
....fir that would be rude.

.An "OVERLOADED" glass...
..maxed out with ice tea...
....but please not a glass...
.. "OVERLOADED" with pee..

...An "OVERLOADED" STIHL..
..haul'n a** through the wood....
.. when it comes to them Huskys?..
... Well they never could!...
.
..."OVERLOADED" dogs.
. "OVERLOADED" with cats...
.."OVERLOADED" cats..
..... "OVERLOADED" with rats!..

..An "OVERLOADED" fat person...
... short, skinny and tall...
...An "OVERLOADED" anything..
. Anything at all!!!

..An "OVER LOADED" ICE CREAM CONE!
...Like you made as a kid...
..Mom and Dad always said "NO!!!"..
....but I STIHL always did!...
.... Because...



YOU AIN'T LOADED UNLESS YOU'RE "OVERLOADED!!!" 

Lets see some pics man!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Load Two


No pics of Three, but I did acquired a snow plow from a neighbor Between load Four...


And Five.




Headed out of the woods "OVERLOADED" at eight with a good four round overload fir Six! 

"WAR WAGON"

You ain't loaded unless you're OVERLOADED!!!


----------



## Vt4ster (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1040013


 HELL YEA BROTHER!  Nice OVERLOAD!!! Nice OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

You ain't loaded unless you're OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

You ain't loaded unless you're OVERLOADED!!!


----------



## JRM (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't have nearly the fun that you do but these were my most recent loads


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> I don't have nearly the fun that you do but these were my most recent loads
> 
> View attachment 1040028
> View attachment 1040030
> View attachment 1040032


Nice! However, being as Im not familiar with your truck or trailer's safe max OVERLOAD capacity? Wood you merely call that loaded, or "OVERLOADED"?!?!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! However, being as Im not familiar with your truck or trailer's safe max OVERLOAD capacity? Wood you merely call that loaded, or "OVERLOADED"?!?!


Well once it hits the road that determination is set by the DOT. Here they are the IDIOTS at IDOT


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

A bit heavy


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 13, 2022)

Bill G said:


> A bit heavyView attachment 1040505


Great OVERLOAD!  Nicely OVERLOADED! Nicely done! Because...

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## AmishKyle (Dec 14, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That is what folks do not get. They hear Arizona or New Mexico and think warm desert. I remember a guy in Flagstaff sending me some pics of being snowed in. He said the great thing was drive down a bit...no snow....


Yessir! there has been a cold snap here last two days highs of 30 lows 5. If you drive down the mountain one could find 60-70* weather when you scrub off 6K feet of elevation. An old pic but we def regularly get snow.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Dec 14, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh yeah?! Interesting! That's pretty much how most people haul their wood.
> 
> I use the "War Wagon" to haul mine! View attachment 1038780
> View attachment 1038779
> ...


The wagon bearings are screaming


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> The wagon bearings are screaming


On your Dodge Power Wagon?  Perhaps they are!
On WAR WAGON?  Never, because she ain't loaded unless she's "OVERLOADED!!!" 

However, that is an impressively "OVERLOADED" Power Wagon! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

This guys "LIVES" by the rule...


----------



## JRM (Dec 14, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! However, being as Im not familiar with your truck or trailer's safe max OVERLOAD capacity? Wood you merely call that loaded, or "OVERLOADED"?!?!



The dump trailer heavy but not overloaded. I'm height limited until I get some heavier sides on it, a project I'm looking into over the winter. 
The flat bed, I'd say was another story. Struggled pulling the hills and when I got home it wouldn't even think about dumping. I had to push a good portion of the front over the sides with the tractor before it would lift. This was all green hard wood. Heavy stuff.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

JRM said:


> The dump trailer heavy but not overloaded. I'm height limited until I get some heavier sides on it, a project I'm looking into over the winter.
> The flat bed, I'd say was another story. Struggled pulling the hills and when I got home it wouldn't even think about dumping. I had to push a good portion of the front over the sides with the tractor before it would lift. This was all green hard wood. Heavy stuff.


Well then the truck is nicely "OVERLOADED!!!" Good on ya!

As fir the trailer? Until you get "OVERLOAD" bunks fitted on that Wagon? Throw some big ol wing logs on that bad a** Moma hauler, stack up them center logs high and tight till she's safely and severely "OVERLOADED!!!" Secure them heavy match sticks down hard and fast with chains and binders! Then tow 'er on down the line brother!  Because....

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## snobdds (Dec 14, 2022)

JRM said:


> My folks have a cabin in the Snowies.
> I'll never forget the first time I saw the Park Ranger's vehicle, a Chevy Tahoe on tracks. He rolled over a large snow pile pushed up from the plows and crossed a short meadow in knee deep snow like he was idling through a Walmart parking lot.



Would that be the snowies of Wyoming?


----------



## JRM (Dec 14, 2022)

snobdds said:


> Would that be the snowies of Wyoming?


Yes sir. SE Wyoming.


----------



## snobdds (Dec 14, 2022)

JRM said:


> Yes sir. SE Wyoming.


My cabin in the snowies. Right on the Medicine Bow river...


----------



## JRM (Dec 14, 2022)

snobdds said:


> My cabin in the snowies. Right on the Medicine Bow river...
> 
> View attachment 1040726



My folks are south of you almost on the Colorado border. If you know where the WyColo Lodge is on 230 they are within a few miles of there.


----------



## snobdds (Dec 14, 2022)

JRM said:


> My folks are south of you almost on the Colorado border. If you know where the WyColo Lodge is on 230 they are within a few miles of there.


I do know eactly where that is at. I drive by there on my way to Steamboat. Nice area for sure. 

I am on the, what I call, the sleepy side of the snowy range, the north side. Not much traffic through there. 

It's a wonderful area of the world.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 14, 2022)

AmishKyle said:


> Yessir! there has been a cold snap here last two days highs of 30 lows 5. If you drive down the mountain one could find 60-70* weather when you scrub off 6K feet of elevation. An old pic but we def regularly get snow.


Well here our weather changes damm nearly hourly. Yesterday was horrible cold and rain. Today I was working on a tractor in a light shirt and no gloves at 55 degrees. The forecast shows us hitting 0 next week just in time for Christmas


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

snobdds said:


> My cabin in the snowies. Right on the Medicine Bow river...
> 
> View attachment 1040726





JRM said:


> My folks are south of you almost on the Colorado border. If you know where the WyColo Lodge is on 230 they are within a few miles of there.


Its a small world as they say!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

A weak mediocre trailer load of split wood at best! However, the weight of the splitter makes up fir the loss of wood volume! Therefore producing an "OVERLOADED!!!" towing capacity! In short...


You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## JRM (Dec 15, 2022)

snobdds said:


> I do know eactly where that is at. I drive by there on my way to Steamboat. Nice area for sure.
> 
> I am on the, what I call, the sleepy side of the snowy range, the north side. Not much traffic through there.
> 
> It's a wonderful area of the world.


Did you recently get cell service on your side of the mountain? 
I know they did over near my folks within the last year, I guess for emergency purposes. The "Greenies" flock to that whole area during snow season, there's no shortage of idiots on sleds.

I spent the first half of my life in Laramie and Boulder, WY, just outside of Pinedale.


----------



## snobdds (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorry for disrupting the war wagon thread...I was thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## snobdds (Dec 15, 2022)

JRM said:


> Did you recently get cell service on your side of the mountain?
> I know they did over near my folks within the last year, I guess for emergency purposes. The "Greenies" flock to that whole area during snow season, there's no shortage of idiots on sleds.
> 
> I spent the first half of my life in Laramie and Boulder, WY, just outside of Pinedale.



I do get cell service at my place. Don't know how or why, but I do. I can sit on the front porch and have great service. The data is weak though...

I don't snowmobile. Everyone gets mad at me that I don't snowmobile with having a cabin. They would die for that. I have always been a snowboarder since I was 10. Went to steamboat every winter and now have my own place there. So that is where I go in the winter. 

Went to undergrad in Laramie and when we go to my old ladies relatives in Pinedale...we go right by Boulder. I love Wyoming...it is what America was.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

snobdds said:


> Sorry for disrupting the war wagon thread...I was thoroughly enjoying it.


Ahhh! No worries man!!! Come one! come all! Everyone is welcome on this thread. Especially if they post a picture of a good ol fashioned "OVERLOAD!!!"

Because...



You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

This woman FIRMLY lives by the rule, and in more than one A**pect mind you that...


She's right! I mean lets face it, because...

You ain't loaded unless?
You're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Billhook (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Billhook (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## djg james (Dec 15, 2022)

Billhook said:


> View attachment 1040985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040986


Man I hate working with wood in the snow. Gloves get wet, you get wet... Had to when I was at the mill. just miserable conditions.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

Billhook said:


> View attachment 1040982
> 
> View attachment 1040983
> 
> View attachment 1040984


Ahh! Nicely "OVERLOADED" with heavy hardwoods I see! Good on ya!  If it won't stack? It'll pile, because!...

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

djg james said:


> Man I hate working with wood in the snow. Gloves get wet, you get wet... Had to when I was at the mill. just miserable conditions.


Yes! Miserable conditions it can be in the snow sometimes! However, it's all good as long as you kept that mill backed up and "OVERLOADED!!!" with logs!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

Billhook said:


> View attachment 1040985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040986


Well, that wood looks fairly dry, rotten and light! Witch raise the question! Are you merely loaded, or are you "OVERLOADED!!!"
Judging by the suspension squish on your side by side? We shall go with? Hmmmmmm?....

"OVERLOADED!!!"  Good on ya!


----------



## djg james (Dec 15, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! Miserable conditions it can be in the snow sometimes! However, it's all good as long as you kept that mill backed up and "OVERLOADED!!!" with logs!


This was in Central IL where we get that wet snow unlike the North West/West. Actually, I'm not sure what your snow is like.
The mill was a circle mill in a local farming community, that in its day provide barn lumber, fence boards and pallets. I worked there for only a short time during its down side period before it eventually burned down. Two people only. We'd mill half a dozen or so hardwood logs on a good day. A lot of time spent moving the lumber around and cleaning up.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 15, 2022)

djg james said:


> This was in Central IL where we get that wet snow unlike the North West/West. Actually, I'm not sure what your snow is like.
> The mill was a circle mill in a local farming community, that in its day provide barn lumber, fence boards and pallets. I worked there for only a short time during its down side period before it eventually burned down. Two people only. We'd mill half a dozen or so hardwood logs on a good day. A lot of time spent moving the lumber around and cleaning up.


That sounds like Sears or Mille's


----------



## Bill G (Dec 15, 2022)

Sears is in Adair and Mille's is in Galva


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 15, 2022)

djg james said:


> This was in Central IL where we get that wet snow unlike the North West/West. Actually, I'm not sure what your snow is like.
> The mill was a circle mill in a local farming community, that in its day provide barn lumber, fence boards and pallets. I worked there for only a short time during its down side period before it eventually burned down. Two people only. We'd mill half a dozen or so hardwood logs on a good day. A lot of time spent moving the lumber around and cleaning up.


Roger!


djg james said:


> This was in Central IL where we get that wet snow unlike the North West/West. Actually, I'm not sure what your snow is like.
> The mill was a circle mill in a local farming community, that in its day provide barn lumber, fence boards and pallets. I worked there for only a short time during its down side period before it eventually burned down. Two people only. We'd mill half a dozen or so hardwood logs on a good day. A lot of time spent moving the lumber around and cleaning up.


Good story!  Thanks fir sharing. Yeah we get a lot of wet heavy snow here too. Makes dealing with logs or rounds a sloppy wet pain in the a**! Sometimes!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Di


Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! However, being as Im not familiar with your truck or trailer's safe max OVERLOAD capacity? Wood you merely call that loaded, or "OVERLOADED"?!?!


Is that a dump trailer? If so, what's the gross weight capacity? If you don't mind me asking? Im in the market for a dump trailer. Just trying to get an idea on the size of yours.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 17, 2022)

Billhook said:


> View attachment 1040982
> 
> View attachment 1040983
> 
> View attachment 1040984


----------



## Bill G (Dec 17, 2022)

Billhook said:


> View attachment 1040985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040986


How do like that Mule? I have a diesel here that just got a quick pressure washing yesterday for the first time in 6 years. I need to figure out why the cab heater will not work


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Load One from todays snag. To put me "OVERLOADED!!!" once again! 




Notice the Eagles nest in the top of the school marmed lone snag in the back drop.

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Bill G (Dec 17, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Load One from todays snag. To put me "OVERLOADED!!!" once again!
> 
> 
> Notice the Eagles nest in the top of the school marmed lone snag in the back drop.
> You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


Do not cut that tree. I am serious. I live right on the Mississippi at Dam16 where we get a bit of open water during the year for the Walleye and the Eagles to do battle with fisherman. It is a beautiful site and is a great balance of nature and man.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Do not cut that tree. I am serious. I live right on the Mississippi at Dam16 where we get a bit of open water during the year for the Walleye and the Eagles to do battle with fisherman. It is a beautiful site and is a great balance of nature and man.


Why would I? Id be breaking the law if I did fir one. Two, I have a bit more respect fir wildlife and our Country's national bird. Wether it be a disease ridden scavenging voulcher in disguise or not! 
Bald Eagles reside on Kodiak Island by the thousands! When I was a commercial fisherman offloading a hefty packed "OVERLOADED" fish hold of product. The Eagles would and STIHL do perch all over the docks and boats. Up in the rigg'n, on the masts, the deck railings s**ting all over the place! Eating right out of our hands. Stinking like rotten fish! It also was a beautiful site and a great balance between nature and man! Well actually,  Maybe not?

It was John Adams that insisted on the Bald Eagle as our National bird. Ben Franklin voted the Wild Turkey. Thomas Jefferson voted the Dove. Did you know that @Bill G? 
I don't think George Washington even gave a hoot if it was the common Barn Owl! He was probably just happy the War was over!


----------



## Billhook (Dec 17, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, that wood looks fairly dry, rotten and light! Witch raise the question! Are you merely loaded, or are you "OVERLOADED!!!"
> Judging by the suspension squish on your side by side? We shall go with? Hmmmmmm?....
> ast
> "OVERLOADED!!!"  Good on ya!


The last load was indeed on the limit of being thrown out but the first load on the previous page was quality English Ash.
I spent the Covid Lockdowns in 2020 building a splitter around the Matbro Telehandler and splitting wood.
Now the Mule may not be overloaded but the old grain store is definitely on the way to becoming overloaded!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Billhook said:


> The last load was indeed on the limit of being thrown out but the first load on the previous page was quality English Ash.
> I spent the Covid Lockdowns in 2020 building a splitter around the Matbro Telehandler and splitting wood.
> Now the Mule may not be overloaded but the old grain store is definitely on the way to becoming overloaded!
> 
> ...



Agreed! Well on its way! Because....

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Word in the woods has it STIHL's MS170 sounds off with authority when it says!..

"YOU AIN'T LOADED UNLESS YOU'REOVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Bill G (Dec 17, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why would I? Id be breaking the law if I did fir one. Two, I have a bit more respect fir wildlife and our Country's national bird. Wether it be a disease ridden scavenging voulcher in disguise or not!
> Bald Eagles reside on Kodiak Island by the thousands! When I was a commercial fisherman offloading a hefty packed "OVERLOADED" fish hold of product. The Eagles would and STIHL do perch all over the docks and boats. Up in the rigg'n, on the masts, the deck railings s**ting all over the place! Eating right out of our hands. Stinking like rotten fish! It also was a beautiful site and a great balance between nature and man! Well actually,  Maybe not?
> 
> It was John Adams that insisted on the Bald Eagle as our National bird. Ben Franklin voted the Wild Turkey. Thomas Jefferson voted the Dove. Did you know that @Bill G?
> I don't think George Washington even gave a hoot if it was the common Barn Owl! He was probably just happy the War was over!


I did not figure you would cut it but some might. I knew Ben Franklin wanted the turkey. I have often wondered what it would be like if he got his way.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 17, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I did not figure you would cut it but some might. I knew Ben Franklin wanted the turkey. I have often wondered what it would be like if he got his way.


Weed all be stuffed and "OVERLOADED!!!" with Balled Eagle on Thanksgiving had Ben got his way!
Duh!


----------



## djg james (Dec 17, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Weed all be stuffed and "OVERLOADED!!!" with Balled Eagle on Thanksgiving had Ben got his way!
> Duh!


And NO Turkey hunting. I guess we'd be baiting for Bald Eagle and shooting them. I wonder how bald eagle tastes? Like turkey?


----------



## JRM (Dec 17, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Di
> 
> Is that a dump trailer? If so, what's the gross weight capacity? If you don't mind me asking? Im in the market for a dump trailer. Just trying to get an idea on the size of yours.



If you were asking me (I think you were) yes it is. 14k GVW. It's short, at 12 ft. I wanted a 14ft but bought it when everything was upside down and dealers couldn't tell me when any would be available or how much they would cost when they became available, so I bought this. I don't regret it although I do concede an extra 2 ft length would be nice at times. 
However, it's short overall and being a gooseneck makes it very maneuverable. Plus the lighter tare weight allows me to carry more weight. I've seen other 14k gvw dumps weigh as much as 1k more than mine due to their configuration, which takes away from the available payload. 
Just gotta get the uprights beefed up and she will be good.


----------



## Billhook (Dec 18, 2022)

Bill G said:


> How do like that Mule? I have a diesel here that just got a quick pressure washing yesterday for the first time in 6 years. I need to figure out why the cab heater will not work



The Mule is a new Petrol/ gas SX model and the engine is only about 400cc. I bought it brand new for £7000 $8000 but a cab was another £3500 which I thought was ridiculous so I bought a sheet of polycarbonate for about £70 and some P clips to fix it to the frame, a bit of ply for the roof, and Robert is your mother’s brother!
Cabs are annoying in the woods as branches are always snagging doors and things fall on the roof and I am constantly jumping on and off and opening doors are a pain. The engine delivers quite a bit of heat to the back of the seat but if it is really cold I plug one of those electric seat mats into the cigar lighter socket
The engine is amazing and has never been found wanting in the power department. A neighbour has a diesel version with cab he is 250 lb and 6’4” and a friend 200 lb and me about the same, all three squeezed in and went up A series of very steep banks with no problem. The neighbour was very impressed and said no way would his diesel have even looked at it. 
The Mule has really turned into my farm mobility carriage of choice, I can check the crops in the wet leaving hardly a mark, same in the woods where it does no damage and is narrow enough to slip between trees to tight for a tractor.
Simple economical…….. bit like me!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Weed all be stuffed and "OVERLOADED!!!" with Balled Eagle on Thanksgiving had Ben got his way!
> Duh!


I doubt the Eagles would be as tasty though. I have raised every species of farm animal out there (no goats) and the turkeys I raised were the juiciest around. All the folks that bought and cooked them said how much better they were than the store birds. The problem is "I OVERLOADED" them and not many wanted 25lb dressed birds. We even had 12-14lb dressed chickens. One year I raised wild turkeys. Them sons of guns were tough as nails and bony as a carp. Even with that I bet an Eagle would be worse.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

djg james said:


> And NO Turkey hunting. I guess we'd be baiting for Bald Eagle and shooting them. I wonder how bald eagle tastes? Like turkey?


You might be right but I doubt it based on how prolific they have been in Illinois. It only took a few years from when the first five were released in our county until I was issued the second turkey permit ever in my county. Some of my wild ones "flew the coop" and joined the wild flock about 6 years ago.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

JRM said:


> If you were asking me (I think you were) yes it is. 14k GVW. It's short, at 12 ft. I wanted a 14ft but bought it when everything was upside down and dealers couldn't tell me when any would be available or how much they would cost when they became available, so I bought this. I don't regret it although I do concede an extra 2 ft length would be nice at times.
> However, it's short overall and being a gooseneck makes it very maneuverable. Plus the lighter tare weight allows me to carry more weight. I've seen other 14k gvw dumps weigh as much as 1k more than mine due to their configuration, which takes away from the available payload.
> Just gotta get the uprights beefed up and she will be good.


What are you hauling in it mainly?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 18, 2022)

djg james said:


> And NO Turkey hunting. I guess we'd be baiting for Bald Eagle and shooting them. I wonder how bald eagle tastes? Like turkey?


Better than Spotted Owl, but not as good as California Condor if I remember correctly?


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Better than Spotted Owl, but not as good as California Condor if I remember correctly?


That is going back a decade or four.  In the 1960's my grandfather and father were standing at the end of a field. there was an owl (not spotted) sitting in a tree a good distance away. My father had just got a Savage 99 chambered in 300 Savage. It was an open sight gun. My father said "I bet I can hit that owl" Grandfather said "no way". Well Dad pulled up and snap down fell the owl. I doubt either thought that would happen


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Billhook said:


> The Mule is a new Petrol/ gas SX model and the engine is only about 400cc. I bought it brand new for £7000 $8000 but a cab was another £3500 which I thought was ridiculous so I bought a sheet of polycarbonate for about £70 and some P clips to fix it to the frame, a bit of ply for the roof, and Robert is your mother’s brother!
> Cabs are annoying in the woods as branches are always snagging doors and things fall on the roof and I am constantly jumping on and off and opening doors are a pain. The engine delivers quite a bit of heat to the back of the seat but if it is really cold I plug one of those electric seat mats into the cigar lighter socket
> The engine is amazing and has never been found wanting in the power department. A neighbour has a diesel version with cab he is 250 lb and 6’4” and a friend 200 lb and me about the same, all three squeezed in and went up A series of very steep banks with no problem. The neighbour was very impressed and said no way would his diesel have even looked at it.
> The Mule has really turned into my farm mobility carriage of choice, I can check the crops in the wet leaving hardly a mark, same in the woods where it does no damage and is narrow enough to slip between trees to tight for a tractor.
> Simple economical…….. bit like me!


I personally do not like mine but I cannot afford to replace it. We have broke the glass windshield out twice at $900. It is now a hard plastic windshield. My son broke the drivers side glass out so that is now plexiglass. I pull the doors for summer and this summer I bent the heck out of a hinge so on the cab so as of now alI have on it is the drivers door. The heater has quit. I need to get the door and heater figured out as we are looking at temps of -20C this week


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 18, 2022)

JRM said:


> If you were asking me (I think you were) yes it is. 14k GVW. It's short, at 12 ft. I wanted a 14ft but bought it when everything was upside down and dealers couldn't tell me when any would be available or how much they would cost when they became available, so I bought this. I don't regret it although I do concede an extra 2 ft length would be nice at times.
> However, it's short overall and being a gooseneck makes it very maneuverable. Plus the lighter tare weight allows me to carry more weight. I've seen other 14k gvw dumps weigh as much as 1k more than mine due to their configuration, which takes away from the available payload.
> Just gotta get the uprights beefed up and she will be good.







Yes! I was asking. Thankyou fir getting back to me. Good on ya! Im probably going to pick up this one used. 14'x7', standard tongue 2 5/16 hitch.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 1041709
> 
> View attachment 1041710
> View attachment 1041712
> ...


That will be a tough pull with the ole Honda


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 18, 2022)

WAR WAGON Top Ten Heavy Weight "OVERLOADED!!" Knock Outs!

1
This is the heaviest six rounds ever "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON  Also the only time she was "OVERLOADED!!!" with a machine. The JD tractor in the first photo.
Estimated Weight: 1300lbs net. 1650 gross trailer.



2
These six rounds were "OVERLOADED!!!" on to WAR WAGON  by hand and is a close second to 1
Estimated Weight: 1250 pounds net. 1600 gross trailer. 



3
This is the only sixteen rounds "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON fore and aft log truck style!
Estimated Weight: 1100lbs net. 1450 gross trailer. 


4
This is by far the heaviest sixteen rounds ever "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON to date.
Estimated Weight: 1300lbs net. 1650 gross trailer.



5
Another heavy six rounds "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON by hand weighing in at.
Estimated 1200 net. 1550 gross trailer. 


6
To date WAR WAGON has only been "OVERLOADED!!!" once with nine rounds. Not counting the round in the Bark Box.
Estimated Weight: 1300 net. 1650 gross trailer.


7
These four rounds had to be drawn and quartered before being "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON All the quarters were actually weighed on the scale.
Average weight per quarter: 60 lbs. gross trailer 1230lbs.


Next page


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 18, 2022)

8
Typically the butt round off a log is always going to be the heaviest on the tree length when it comes to sounder snags. As it is closest to the stump. Therefore, it wicks and holds the most water up out off the ground. These five butt rounds were extremely heavy for Sitka Spruce dead wood. This "OVERLOADED!!!" five rounder weighed in at an
Estimated: 1225 net 1575 gross trailer. 


9
Consider these four rounds the butt log off the snag from witch they were taken. Fairly damp, but STIHL ready to burn. This night time WAR WAGON haul. Was a slow go considering being "OVERLOADED!!!" in the dark.
Estimated Weight: 1100 pounds net. 1450 gross trailer.


10
Todays ten rounds were "OVERLOADED!!!" by hand using the stump in the first photo as a resting pearch for the last two rounds before each of the rounds final lift into place. WAR WAGON was close to flopping her trailer over while it was being towed over the root swell, but it pulled through! 
Estimated Weight: 1500 net. 1750 gross trailer.





Most of the Estimated net weights listed in these top ten most "OVERLOADED!!!" WAR WAGON Heavy Weight Knockouts. Are modestly conservative and probably under actual weight by at least 100 lbs. give or take.
Stand by fir future posts, pics and new record breaking WAR WAGON "OVERLOADED!!!" Knock Outs, because...

"You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"

 WAR WAGON!!!


----------



## JRM (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 1041709
> 
> View attachment 1041710
> View attachment 1041712
> ...



I just looked up C&B, nice looking small, family owned buisiness. That'll be a fine rig. They appear to come standard with a lot of options that most manufacturers make you pay extra for. Load tarp, trickle charger, and stability Jacks off the top of my head. Very nice!

I think you will find as I did very early on, your gonna want to build some decent side boards. Even hauling heavier material you'll run out of room quicker than you think.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

I do not know how you ever get your dogs to sit and pose that well. Mine is all over the place outside


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 18, 2022)

Training Bill. Training.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Training Bill. Training.


Yes indeed, Yes indeed. My beatiful wife tried training me for 25 years and I was as hard-headed as my doggie. I have had Heelers/Aussie Cattle dogs for years and they are simply awesome. I know we all love our dogs or we would not own them, well I hope. My best buddy is a rescue dog that was found roaming the streets and made his rounds to the shelters across the Midwest. Yes our shelter in Illinois has gone to Oklahoma to get a doggie on the "kill list". My buddy is just a ball of energy outside. In a slight way he contributed to the accident that has had me off work since October but I still love him nonetheless. He is napping in the front room now.


----------



## alanbaker (Dec 18, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Word in the woods has it STIHL's MS170 sounds off with authority when it says!..View attachment 1041473
> View attachment 1041474
> "YOU AIN'T LOADED UNLESS YOU'REOVERLOADED!!!"


Your saws appear to be much bigger than your war wagon. Is there a skidder hidden somewhere?


----------



## djg james (Dec 19, 2022)

Well, it's not the War Wagon, but I do tend to OVERLOAD my cart sometimes.


Usually fill above the top with two rows of hardwood. The two new tires stand up to the weight. But, a couple of spot welds broke.


UniStrut time! Bolted on a piece and it's ready to be Overloaded again.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 19, 2022)

Hmmmmm?  Do you ever OVERLOAD it heaping above the expanded metal side boards, or can it not handle being that "OVERLOADED!!!"?


----------



## djg james (Dec 20, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hmmmmm?  Do you ever OVERLOAD it heaping above the expanded metal side boards, or can it not handle being that "OVERLOADED!!!"?


I go above just a little bit so as the load doesn't fall out. This is just one of those cheap sheet metal yard carts that I've extended the sides on. Not really made for that kind of weight I put on it. Hardwoods too.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 20, 2022)

djg james said:


> I go above just a little bit so as the load doesn't fall out. This is just one of those cheap sheet metal yard carts that I've extended the sides on. Not really made for that kind of weight I put on it. Hardwoods too.


Well then that being the case! Anything that's pushing max OVERLOAD capacity? Weather it be a Tonka truck or a CAT pit mine truck? An oil tanker or a tea spoon? Is going to be at the point of mechanical break down. If you're putting more weight on it than it was designed fir? then you are now pushing max capacity! Therefore your wagon is definitely "OVERLOADED!!!" Good on ya! Because...

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Hard_Yakka (Dec 20, 2022)

We've owned a 12' AL C&B trailer for 30ish years.. It was loaned out way to often and the only issue has been the wood decking, untreated, rotted out this past winter sitting, again not at home. I have no question that C&B makes good kit.


----------



## JRM (Dec 20, 2022)

djg james said:


> Well, it's not the War Wagon, but I do tend to OVERLOAD my cart sometimes.
> View attachment 1042172
> 
> Usually fill above the top with two rows of hardwood. The two new tires stand up to the weight. But, a couple of spot welds broke.
> ...



Is that lawn tractor a Toro?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 20, 2022)

Hard_Yakka said:


> We've owned a 12' AL C&B trailer for 30ish years.. It was loaned out way to often and the only issue has been the wood decking, untreated, rotted out this past winter sitting, again not at home. I have no question that C&B makes good kit.



bought it this morning!


----------



## djg james (Dec 20, 2022)

JRM said:


> Is that lawn tractor a Toro?


Craftsman. Probably the same thing.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

This was as much as the doggie wanted


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 20, 2022)

Any time the rear tires are squished? Its safe to say that...

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Any time the rear tires are squished? Its safe to say that...
> 
> You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


It is pretty heavy wood. I need to scale a load sometime.


----------



## Billhook (Dec 22, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> WAR WAGON Top Ten Heavy Weight "OVERLOADED!!" Knock Outs!
> 
> 1
> This is the heaviest six rounds ever "OVERLOADED!!!" on WAR WAGON  Also the only time she was "OVERLOADED!!!" with a machine. The JD tractor in the first photo.
> ...


I always thought that a log dog was one of these








Gränsfors Log Dog | Gränsfors Bruk Sweden


The Gränsfors Log Dog is used to secure logs to each other when log-building. The points of the Log Dog are placed at 90 degrees to each other for the best possible grip. The Log Dog is hand-forged in…




www.gransforsbruk.com




or


https://www.leevalley.com/en-gb/shop/tools/hand-tools/log-building-tools/log-handling/46365-log-dog?item=17U0503



Cannot see how yours works unless it has very sharp claws!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 22, 2022)

Billhook said:


> I always thought that a log dog was one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gransforsbruk forges and builds top line hand tools! 

This is the sharpest double bit I've ever come across, and it stays sharp!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 25, 2022)

It even made the 100 foot trip from the splitter to the shop without breaking a handle or flopping over. However, one would never know unless they started truck'n on down the line because,....



"You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 25, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Gransforsbruk forges and builds top line hand tools!
> 
> This is the sharpest double bit I've ever come across, and it stays sharp!
> View attachment 1042943
> ...



Granfors makes awesome stuff. I've looked at that axe a few times on their site. Convinced myself i didn't need it, now I look at it again I'm like... ******* that's a cool thing! The handle is quite short however, and even though we have no culture of double bits as far as i know the 'Ochsenkopf' brand seems cool: https://www.ochsenkopf.com/en-de/pr...ouble-bit-model-canada/ox-16-h-1008---1591223

They call it their 'Canada' model, says enough.

No idea if they're on par with a Kelly or whatever though... If I would acquire a double bit, it would need to be one that fits the original use/purpose, so with two different edges, whether you need to put them on the bit yourself or not.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to all,
and to all a good night!

Even Santa's raindeer will contest that!....

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bill G (Dec 30, 2022)

I need to get my dog to ride like that....all he wants to do is sit on the seat and bark in my ear


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 31, 2022)

Ive decided to start something new here on the WW chronicles. 

"Today's question" 

Today's question is the first of "Today's question" 

If you could only have one? Witch would it be? 
Running water, or Electricity?


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 31, 2022)

Today's question

Which poster in another thread mentioned "War Wagon Chronicles" in their post? In turn, influencing me to change the name of this thread as such?


----------



## freeasaburt (Jan 1, 2023)

I used that word, recently... No idea if the thread already was called that though!


----------



## Brufab (Jan 2, 2023)

pretty cool thread kk  here ya go bro  
HONDA FOR THE WIN


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jan 2, 2023)

Brufab said:


> pretty cool thread kk  here ya go bro
> HONDA FOR THE WINView attachment 1045643


An excellent example of a Big Red that's "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Brufab (Jan 3, 2023)

Kodiak Kid said:


> An excellent example of a Big Red that's "OVERLOADED!!!"


Thanks man, I still am waiting to use the tandem trailer set up we made. Just the weather hasn't been good here and it's been to muddy. Soon as I can start running tandem I will get some good pics for the chronicles


----------

